# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentë të mjekësisë në amerikë

## beeta

Student ne amerikë?
Ke dëshirë apo studjon në një shkollë mjekësie amerikane?
Të lutem vazhdo të lexosh...

      Unë që po ju shkruaj jam një studente në vitin e dytë që vazhdon për para-mjekësi edhe matematikë. Ëndrra ime qëkur nuk e mbaj mend se kur ka qënë të bëhem doktoreshë. Kështu kur fillova studimet në një kolegj në amerikën verilindore vendosa sakaq te ndjek ëndrren time edhe të vazhdoj për para-mjekësi. Megjithatë, me ç'farë po shoh deri tani kjo ëndrra ime është shumë e vështirë të bëhet realitet. 
Në kolegj kam tre këshilltarë të cilët merren me orientimin e studentëve që duan te aplikojnë në shkollat e mjekësisë. Por fatkeqësisht me sa kam vënë re asnjëri prej tyre nuk e ka idenë se ç'farë mund të bëjnë studentët si puna ime me një vizë F-1( edhe pa asnjë mbështetje financiare) për t'u futur në shkolle të mjekësisë. Refreni i zakonshëm është " nuk është e mundur!" por unë them edhe shpresoj që një rrugë të ketë. Çështja është që deri tani jam në një vorbull informacioni ku nuk e di se kë të besoj e ç'farë ndodh në të vërtetë.  Kështu që vendosa të shkruaj në këtë forum në kërkim të ndonjë këshille nga ndonjë student shqipëtar  që ka arritur të vazhdoj studimet për mjekësi këtu në amerikë; apo të shkëmbej mendime me studentë të tjerë që ndodhen në të njëjtën situatë.
Në pritje të ndonjë përgjigjeje, ju uroj të gjithëve gjithë të mirat!
-Blerta


 :Lulushja:

----------


## s0ni

Beeta une sa fillova universitetin kete vere.  Gjithashtu do vazhdoj per mjeksi.  Major e kam per biologjine.  Nuk e kam degjuar qe mund te hysh ne "medical school" me matematiken si major.  Se di mbase jam gabim.  Por ketu ke shkolla ime qe te hysh ne "medical school" duhet te kesh si 'major' Biology or chemestry.  E di qe notat duhet ti kesh te gjitha A e ca B sepse eshte shume e veshtire te futesh ne "medical school".  Edhe duhet te besh nje provim qe quhet MCAT.  Me kete provimin edhe notat zgjidhen studentet qe hyjn ne "medical school".  Kam degjuar qe "medical school" eshte "ten thousand" a year ...  sjam shume e sigurt.   Kjo shifra eshte vetem per amerikanet edhe ne qofse jeni 'permenant resident' .      
 Deri tani kaq informacione di.   

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## BORGJEZKA

Beeta une jam akoma ne shkolle te mesme edhe nje vit kam dhe mot do te vazhdoj per mjekesi.  Do te major ne farmaci dhe minor ne radiologji.  Ketu ku jam une jane disa universitete qe te fus kembet kur i thone, te marr disa klasa dhe pastaj te futem ne universitetin e sakte.  Shkolla per mjekesi behet avash avash.  Sa per nga ana financiare bej aplikim per financial aid.  Me sigurisht duhet te te ndihmoje.  Pastaj beje sic e ben ime (po ben kolegjin per infermiere,LPN)  zerjau deren, mos i ler rehat fare.  Ke ardhur per te bere shkollen e mjeksise dhe beje, mos te te ndaloj njeri edhe sikur te thone qe nuk eshte e mundur, asgje nuk eshte e pa mundur.  Good Luck  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## beeta

Faleminderit Eliones edhe Borgjezkes per pergjigjet mjaft interesante :buzeqeshje:  
Eliona: nuk eshte aspak e vertete qe duhet te vazhdosh per biologji apo per kimi qe te futesh ne shkolle te mjekesise. Une kam pyetur keshilltare e studente ketu , si edhe kam pare shume faqe te internetit te shkollave te mjekesise dhe pastaj vendosa per degen qe kam tani plus qe une matematiken e kam qejf keshtu qe... :ngerdheshje:   Megjithate cfaredolloj dege te kesh deri sa ti ploteson kerkesat e shkollave te mjekesise( bjologji , kimi organike inorganike, matematike, anglisht  etj) edhe vazhdon per nje dege qe ke qejf( edhe kuptohet del shume mire me notat) nuk duhet te kesh probleme per te marre MCATin edhe te vazhdosh me procesin e aplikimit. 
Per mua problemi qendron tej atij akademik sepse ate e kemi vete ne dore, por tek fakti qe shume shkolla te mjekesise jo vetem qe nuk ofrojne bursa( apo scholarships :perqeshje:  ) por as qe nuk pranojne aplikimet e studenteve te huaj( keshilltari im i paramjeksise ka nje liste te gjate me emrat e ketyre shkollave!) Sa per tuition me gjithe shpenzimet e tjera zakonisht shkon tek 40,000$ ne vit( lol  :sarkastik:  ), keshtu qe zgjidhja me e mire eshte qe te marresh kredi. Per kete procesin e marrjes se kredise une nuk jam e qarte fare..Studente te tjere te huaj te paramjekesise ketu ne kolegjin tim me kane thene qe ka mundesi qe te marresh kredi edhe pa pasur greenkard(  :konfuz:  ) po se ku a se si une nuk e di??!!
Ose pastaj di qe ke edhe opsionin qe pas diplomomit te futesh ne pune edhe te marresh nje greenkard nepermjet punedhenesit(kjo do ca kohe por une njof disa studente qe i jane futur kesaj rruge dhe kane dale me sukses!)
Tani per tani kaq me vjen ne mendje.
Edhe njehere flm per pergjigjet tuaja edhe shpresoj qe te mund te vazhdojme te shkembejme edhe me shume informacion edhe ide me njeri tjetrin.
ok talk to ya later then.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eda H

Pergjigje, une sa marova tegen e psikollogjise e kete vite do te marr testin MCAT e do te vazhdoje mjekesin ketu ne boston o ne Chicago. skam lon gjo pa pa se si te arrije deri ne shkollen e mjekesis pasi mjekesia eshte dege e familjes mamin e kam doktoresh, xhaxhai mamamit eshte nje nga doktoret me te preferuar e te degjuar ne bote nuk e di a te ka ren rasti e mundesi BILAL GOLEMI. edhe deshria e endra ime esthe ta vazhdoje kete tradite.
me respekt
eda

----------


## beeta

Eda te uroj nga zemra fat te mbare edhe suksese... :buzeqeshje: 
keep in touch!

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. shume faleminderit, gjithashtu pac sukse ne cdo fush te jetes e tu polesofshin deshirat si ty edhe te gjithe te dashurit e zemres tende, kudo  qe ndodhen.
me respekt
eda

----------


## Albo

Ok !

Jam i sapodiplomuar ne informatike dhe po te jap vetem disa keshilla nga eksperienca ime ne universitetin amerikan:

*1. Mos mbaj dy kunguj nen sqetull*

Kjo eshte kryesorja, pasi kete gje une e degjoj shpesh nga studente shqiptare qe sapo fillojne shkollen duan te diplomohen ne 2 apo 3 dege. Nuk ka asgje te keqe te enderrosh, por enderrat nuk te cojne asgjekundi nese humbet kontaktin me realitetin. Une te rekomandoj qe ti te vleresosh aftesite e talentin tend, dhe te vendosesh se per cilen dege do te vazhdosh. Ke te pakten 2 vjet per te zgjedhur degen tuaj, por te pakten duhet te kesh nje orientim te qarte se ku do te shkosh, emrin e shkolles dhe degen qe do te vazhdosh. Nuk te rekomandoj te zgjedhesh dy dege pernjehere, per arsye financiare dhe per arsye kohe. Universitet private ne US kushtojne, dhe nese zgjedh 2 dege, do te duhet me shume kohe te perfundosh = me shume shpenzime. Jo vetem aq, por koha qe ti do te kesh ne dispozicion te mesosh do te jete e ndare midis lendeve te mjekesise dhe matematikes. Keto dy dege nuk kane asgje te perbashket  :buzeqeshje: 

*2. Te duhet te gjesh nje scholarship ose sponsor*

Problemi yt i dyte do te jete problemi financiar. Shkollat e mira kushtojne dhe kur familja nuk eshte ne gjendje te te mbeshteti me te holla, atehere te duhet te mendosh per rruge te tjera. Fakti qe ti je studente nderkombetare e panatyralizuar e veshtireson akoma me shume kete problem pasi nuk merrni dot as kredi nga federata amerikane apo shteti ku banoni. Keshillat e mia ne kete drejtim jane:

- Kontakto ne forum, chat apo menyra te tjera studente shqiptare si puna juaj qe jane me vize studenti ketu, dhe meso mbi eksperiencat e tyre dhe si ata kane arritur te mbulojne shpenzimet e shkolles.

- Do te duhet te kerkosh per bursa (scholarship), dhe per kete mund te besh kerkime ne Internet se cilat fondacione apo organizata ofrojne ndihma financiare dhe cilat jane kushtet e tyre. Ka fondacione qe ndihmojne duke marre per baze notat e tua dhe mesataren.

- Nese ke krijuar kontakte me familje amerikane, qe jane ne gjendje qe te te ndihmojne financiarisht, do te duhet qe tu besh kerkese qe te ndihmojne duke u bere sponsorit e tu. Nese ata nuk jane ne gjendje ta bejne kete, te pakten mund te te ndihmojne duke vene ne levizje komunitetin ku ata banojne, sic mund te jete bashkia, kisha, te njohur e me rradhe.

- Mund te shikosh mundesine e punesimit tend ne nje pune te perkohshme qe te siguron disa te ardhura, edhe pse mund te jete pune pa check. Shumica e studenteve punojne e shkojne ne shkolle ne te njejten kohe.

- Apliko ne shkolla qe afrojne scholarship dhe mbulojne te gjithe tuition per studentet me nota te mira. Te duhet ti piketosh keto shkolla, dhe te aplikosh ne sa me shume prej tyre. Nuk humbet gje duke bere nje gje te tille.

- Gjithashtu jepu perparesi shkollave qe ofrojne internships, qe jane programe qe te punesojne ty ne fushen tende. Me pak fjale, ti shkon ne shkolle gjysmen e vitit, dhe punon gjysmen tjeter per nje kompani qe ka lidhje me shkollen tuaj. Kjo te siguron te ardhura te mira qe do te shkojne per te paguar shkollen. Shkolla ku une shkova ishte ndertuar pikerisht keshtu.

- Pavaresisht se cfare dege ti zgjedh, 2 vitet e para te shkolles ti do te marresh klasat e pergjithshme qe jane te detyrueshme per cdo lloj dege. Kete periudhe dy vjecare, une te rekomandoj ta besh ne nje shkolle shteterore te komunitetit ku banon pasi eshte shume here me lire dhe perkujdesja per te huajt eshte me e madhe.

Asnjehere mos e humb shpresen pasi asgje nuk eshte e paaritshem per aq kohe sa ti vullnetin per te mesuar dhe per ti shkuar deri ne fund enderres tende.

Te uroj fat e suksese !

----------


## loznjare86

Blerta,
          Une nuk jam studente mjeksie po kam shume eksperience me kete pune meqense motra sapo mbaroi kolegjin per pre-med ne Benedictine University ne Chicago.  Ne jemi me dokumeta edhe kemi ketu gjashte vjet, po ajo prape nuk do te futet ne Medical School.  Per grad school i duhen te pakten 24,000 ne vit.  Pas MCATs nga 250,000 veta qe aplikojne 50,000 pranojne ne medical school.  Per grad school dokumentat nuk kane shume rendesi se nuk merr dot as scholarship as financial aid.  Counsulars i sygjeruan qe te vazhdoj per public health ose per optometri meqense duan vetem dy vjet.  Tani per tani ajo po kerkon pune ne ndonje laborator ose si mesuese bjollogji per arsye se i duhen para per te vazhduar shkollen.  Nuk edi c'fare rugdalje kane keto probleme per ty.  Edi qe eshte gje shume e veshtire te te mos realizohen endrat, por duhet ta kuptosh qe nga ca probleme zgjidhja nuk eshte gjithmone nje qe na pelqen.  Te urroj nga zemra fat edhe nje realizim te shpejte dhe me sa me pak probleme per endren tende.

----------


## s0ni

Beeta
Sa fillova pune ne spital.  Kam pyetur disa "Medical students" sa leke paguajne ne vit per shkollen.  Edhe shumica me dhane qe eshte $12,000-deri $15,000.  Kjo shifer nuk  ka "living expeses and rent".  
U interesova ne shkolle si mund te marresh dege te tjera edhe prap mund te jesh "Pre-med" student, edhe me thane te njejten gje qe ti shkruajte.  Tani e kam nderruar major per "Nurse" sepse sic thote Lozonjare86 duhet te presesh nje vit deri sa te marresh pergjigjen ne qofse hyn apo jo ne "medical school".  Mednova qe ne vitin e pritjes te punoj si nurse dhe te mbledh leke.  Pastaj shumicen e mesimeve do ti dij kur te filloj "medical school".
Te gjithe keto "medical students" jane amerikane dhe ne qofse shoh ndonje nga vendet e huaja do ti pyes si hyne ne shkolle.. :perqeshje:  

 :buzeqeshje: Beeta I know we will make it!!!!  So don't loose hope on me... :buzeqeshje: 

Shihemi me vone....

P.S.  Beeta can I count on you for help in calc. ??  :i hutuar:

----------


## master

ALBO ti ka dhene te gjitha opcionet shume qarte Beeta.
Te diplomohesh per mjekesi ne USA eshte shume e veshtire.
Une do te shtoja vetem keto gjera.

Nuk eshte e vertete se studentet e huaj ne mjekesi mungojne biles perkundrazi. Me shume sheh aziatike, karaibas, indiane se vete amerikane.

Edhe une jam menduar gjate per MAJOR tim dhe kam arritur ne kete perfundim.
Nese je gati te besh nje sakrifice 7-8 vjecare per te pasur nje profesion shume te lakmueshem kudo  nuk do te dekurajoj por te gjithe mjeket amerikane qe kam njohur me kane thene se kane punuar per 10 vjet mbas shkolles vetem qe te shlyenin borxhet ndaj shtetit. Keta jane dhe me dokumenta e jo International Student si ti.

Ne USA profesionet me te paguara jane avokat dhe mjek.
E treta eshte inxhinieria ose dega qe une studioj (inxhinieri ndertimi). Eshte 4 maksimumi 5 vjet shkolle dhe me perspektiva shume te mira punesimi e marrje dokumentash. Ti matematiken e paske pasion. Parate nuk jane gjitcka ne jete prandaj ndoshta kjo mund te jete zgjidhja me e mire per ty.

te pershendes

----------


## vloonjat

Jam vete student ne kolegj(jo per mjeksi por per Finance), por dua te te them qe mos humb kohe.
Albo ti ka dhene te gjitha menyrat pak a shume. Ketu ne Northeast(ny, pa, nj, ct, ma, vt edhe shtete te tjera) kolegjet e mirefillta te mjeksise jane shume here me te shtrenjte se ne cdo shtet tjeter ne amerike. 
Nqs ti je shume e mire ne matematike(dhe nuk kam dyshim per kete) futju ndonje dege biznesi, ekonomiku apo comp. information sepse jane shume te mira. Me status F-1 as qe behet fjale te marresh ndihme nga shteti amerikan. Por nqs ti del shkelqyer 2 vitet e para kolegji mund te te ndihmoje(futesh ne dean's list, dhe merr scholrships te ndryshme)
Edhe nje here po ta perseris qe futju ndonje dege si me lart sepse do kesh me shume mundesira per punesim dhe nuk do vritesh shume nga ana financiare. Dhe mbi te gjitha e kryhen shkollen shpejt(jo 8-10 vjet) dhe fillon pune si njeri. 
Kam njohur nja 2 shqiptare qe me thane se vazhdojne ne fushen e mjeksise dhe kishin marre "scholarships", por me vone morra vesh se ua paguanin gjithcka prinderit qe kishin bisnese ne shqiperi(e jo dosido, por biznese te kalibrit te rende).
Shkollat e mjeksise jane shume te veshtira per tu perballuar nga amerikanet ketu(pagesat mund te shkojne nga 30 - 60 mije dollare ne vit, per kolegj mjeksie te mirefillte, plus shpenzime jetese e "më the e të thash").
Pyet Career Advisers ne shkolle se cilat dege mund te ndjekesh ne lidhje me matematiken.

Shendet dhe fat ne cdo gje.

----------


## beeta

wow se prisja te merraj kaq shume pergjigje pas gjithe kesaj kohe....flm & suksese edhe fat te mbare te gjitheve.....
-beeta

----------


## Hijaqembetetpas

Beeta
Dhe une kam plan te filloj shkollen per mjekesi, megjithate si ty nuk kisha asnje mundesi. Fola me avokatin tim qe ka qene student i huaj nga Kina dhe tani ndihmn studentet ne Amerike. Ai me keshilloi te filloj shkollen per infermeri dhe pastaj te shkoj ne med school. Tani jam ne semestrin e fundit dhe kam gjetur nje spital qe do me sponsorizoje per green card. Kam vetem nje diplome tre vjecare nga nje komunity college dhe RN license. Spitali do me beje green card dhe pastaj do pagoje shkollen per Bachelor's. Me duhen vetem 30 kredite pra nje vit. Pasi ke marre green cardin mund te aplikosh ne c'do shkolle mjekesie dhe merr te gjitha benefitet si amerikan. 
Hope this helps
If you need further help drop me an email

----------


## s0ni

Hi Just me
C'fare klasash do marresh ne fall ti? Mbase kemi te njejtat klasa.
Une do marr Organic chemistry 1, Physics 1, and statistics.

Ok une per vete nga viti 4 do marr dhe tre, kater klasa qe jane per Physician assistant (PA), qe neqofse nuk futem ke shkollat e mjeksise te shtetit qe jam tani nuk do pres nje vit kot, po do bej dy vitet qe jane per PA dhe pastaj do vazhdoj per doktorreshe.
Me kismet, te futem ne medical school te Florides, se nuk dua te shkoje in the other states.

Hijaqembetetpas po per MCAT kur do te fillosh te studiosh?

----------


## hmmm

Te dashurit e mi!
Ju pergezoj per kerkesat qe i keni vendosur vetes dhe per endrrat qe moret guximin te krijoni. 
Por... kur flasim per Shqipetare qe fatkeqesisht jane imigrante ilegal, pa mbeshtetje financiare, dhe mbi te gjitha ne nje vend te huaj, duhet ti vendosni kembet mire ne toke. 
Jam ne vit te pare ne nje nga 7 kolegjet me te mire te Amerikes dhe te botes (ivy league). Studjoj inxhinjeiri kimike. Kam fituar burse qe me mbulon te gjitha shpenzimet (mbi $40,000) te shkolles dhe gjithashtu kam siguruar intershipe ne spitale te njohur. (Mos me keqkuptoni - asgje nga c'thashe kishin per qellim vendosjen e vetvetes mbi te tjeret). Miqte e mi, dhe une kam deshire te vazhdoj per mjekesi. Pse jo? - Shume do te pyesin. Ndoshta , por s'eshte e lehte. Sepse une po shoh nga afer ata qe do te jene konkurrentet e mij. A e dini sec do te thote te jete ora 4 e mengjesit dhe librarite te jene plot me shoket e tu? A e dini se c'do te thote te mos flesh per mese 24 ore per nje provim kimie? A dini se c'do te thote te ulesh prane femijeve te bisnesmeneve me te medhenj te Amerikes? A dini se c'do te thote te degjosh prej gojeve te femijeve te mjekeve me me influence qe dhe ata ndjehen te pasigurte rreth shkollave te mjekesise? Nje njeri shume i vecante per mua po e le shkollen e mjekesise (dhe pse i jati e te gjithe vellezerit e tij jane mjeke) pasi beson se nuk eshte tamam i afte dhe pse ka mesataren me te larte ne shkolle (A+). Keto jane njerezit qe do te perballeni. A jane me te mire se ju? Ndoshta jo, por c'rendesi ka. Shkolla ketu eshte biznes dhe lufte. Me besoni - njerezit qe une shoh c'do dite kane dhe parate dhe fuqine - dhe prape ndihen te frikesuar. 
Miqte e mi - nese i niseni nje fluturimi pa pasur flatrat e mjaftueshme mund te vriteni keq. 
Uroj me gjithe shpirt te jem gabim. Uroj qe ne 10 vjet te kurohem nga ju.

----------


## desareta2000

Ju pershendes te gjitheve per realitetin dhe mundin qe beni ne saje te diplomimit tuaj.
 ndofta me mendimet  dhe me pervojen time, mund t ju ndihmoj deri diku ne drejtim te vazhdimeve te studimeve Tuaja.I lexova me kurriozitet te gjithe pergjigjen ne lidhje me temen -Mjekesia ne USA- dhe e kuptova mundin dhe veshtiresite qe ju hasen juve aty ne USA.
 Une sa jam dilomuar ne mjekesi, por jo ne Amerike por ne gjermani dhe jam shume  e kenaqur ketu, madje une kam qenne e diplomuar ne Tirane dhe ketu mi njohen 5 vite-te universitetit
dhe me sinqerität nuk kam paguar asnje kacidhe ne drejtim te Gebühren-tatimeve.
Per studentet e huaj ka qenen nje mbrekulli studimi ne gjermani, nuk ka patur asnje tatim qe nga gjuha gjermne deri ne klinikat universitare. Madje kane qene Universitti i cili i ka paguar studentit te gjitha siguracionet shendetsore, bileta simbloke deri ne 6 muaj deri ne afersi 20 km per udhetime te ndryshme dhe levizje me tren dhe autobus.
Madje per Dienst-roje qe  bente studenti merrte deri ne 150 ore nata ne kirurgji ku asistonte ne operatione, dhe ka patur te drejte te punesoj ne shume spitale deri ne Intesiv-Station si Studentische Aushilfe-ndihmes  pune e cila ka qenen e njejte me ate te infermierit.
Kjo qe me ka ndihmuar te kem vete une pa asnje ndihme nga prinderit sigurimet e mia  financiare te cilat i kam shfrytesuar per pushimet e mia ne Evrope-dhe jam shume e kenaqur.
E vetmja e keqe ketu ne gjermani jane Aufenthalti-lejeqendrimi dhe e drejta e punes por qe shteti i ndihmon deri diku.
 Edhe ketu ke mundesi te depertosh ku te duash, ne  cfare dege te deshirosh,momentalisht ne Evrope ka shume kerkekse per mjeke sidomos gjermani. angli , skandinavi per Chirurg, Anästesie, Innere Medizin.
 Por nga pervoje ime ju keshilloj me  mire zgjidhni nje Zahnmedizin-Stomatologie, ose Apotek-Farmacie se do te kenaqeni me shume.Une personalisht deri tani kam bere 9 vite studime mjekesi dhe tani kam marre drejtimin per Innere Medizin por qe nuk eshte e lehte dhe kam akoma pune perpara sa nuk me del kohe te merrem me vete.

Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe perjetoj me veshtiresite dhe mundet tuaja.


me respekt

desareta-reze malit Tomorr

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> _Postuar më parë nga beeta_ 
> *Student ne amerikë?
> Ke dëshirë apo studjon në një shkollë mjekësie amerikane?
> Të lutem vazhdo të lexosh...
> 
> 
> Në kolegj kam tre këshilltarë të cilët merren me orientimin e studentëve që duan te aplikojnë në shkollat e mjekësisë. Por fatkeqësisht me sa kam vënë re asnjëri prej tyre nuk e ka idenë se ç'farë mund të bëjnë studentët si puna ime me një vizë F-1( edhe pa asnjë mbështetje financiare) për t'u futur në shkolle të mjekësisë. Refreni i zakonshëm është " nuk është e mundur!" por unë them edhe shpresoj që një rrugë të ketë. Në pritje të ndonjë përgjigjeje, ju uroj të gjithëve gjithë të mirat!
> -Blerta
> 
> ...


Ty lali ta kuptoj shume mire problemin. Une njoh nje nga doktoret qe ishte ne 'komitetin e pranimeve' ne UCSD medical school(nje nga me te mirat sic mund ta dish). Kot e pyeta njehere "si o puna me keto admissions ne med. school o burre i dheut se jane bo gogol fare.' "E"- tha ai-"gogol jane bere." Pastaj me tha qe ata robt e komisioneve duan te shohin qe ti vertet do te behesh doktor. Kete e tregon me pune vullnetare neper spitale, nota te mira, e ndoshta edhe summer research if you're a biology/chemistry major.
Po ti je me F-1 mi shpirt e ta qaj hallin. Mundesisht martohu, e pastaj futju me themel asaj pune. AND PLS PLS PLS NEVER NEGLECT HAVING PLAN B.

p.s. thuaj shyqyr qe i paske persmari ato 'councelors' e ti thone gjonat sic jane.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Desh harrova. Njof nje student Shqiptar qe po vazhdon per mjekesi (Green Card+ivey league undergrad degree) po deshe te llafosesh me te me co nje email.

----------


## Hijaqembetetpas

Dikush pyeti se kur do filloje te studjoj per MCAT. Gjate ketyre javeve te fundit jam njohur me shume doktore ne spital. Vecanerisht nje nga to eshte kardiolog. Kemi folur per mjeksine ne pergjithsi dhe te ardhmen e mjeksise. Tani ne Florida health care eshte ne kulmin e nje krize keshtu qe shume mjek thjesht po japin doreheqjen sepse vetem sikuracioni eshte $250,000 ne vit (malpractice insurance). Ai me tha se do bej rreth 100 mije dollare ne vit si mjek i ri pas 12 apo 13 vjeteve. 13 vjet te tjera ne shkolle ??? I don't think so. 
Vendosa te bej Nurse Practitioner apo Nurse Anesthetist duka anuar me teper tek nurse Anestetis. Eshte nje program master per 27 muaj ( vetem dy vjet) dhe rroga eshte rreth 100 mije dollare ne vit pa patur pergjegjesine dhe orarin e cmendur qe kane doktoret. 
Mund te ndryshoj mendjen me vone, por tani per tani kam vendosur te bej thjesht nje master. Tashme kam 5 vjet qe jam martuar me te dashuren time te shkolles se mesme ( u martuam shume te rinj) dhe se shpejti do fillojme nje familje. Gjithashtu kam qejf te konkuroj si bodybuilder, gje qe kerkon dedikim dhe pune. Une tashme jam 24 vjec dhe po te filloj mjekesine do duhen te pakten 13 vjet te tjera shkolle. Kjo do te thote qe une do jem 37 vjec dhe akoma student. Screw That. 
Te shohime bejme me kalimin e kohes.
Te fala

----------

